# 3 Core Stability Exercises For The Equestrian Athlete



## Michelle and Mr B

Looks like 3 simple but effective exercises.

Do you have any suggestions for building up leg strenght? I have one leg that is significantly weaker than the other.


----------



## TheEquestrianAthleteCoach

I would suggest a single leg reach for you Michelle and Mr B

place a cone 3 feet in front of you.
stand on the right leg, reach forward towards the cone with your left hand.
Now stand tall again. Repeat this 10-20 times with both legs and complete 3 rounds. You will find that this will improve your knee stability and glute function.

Also, try this exercise.






My best

Matt


----------



## Michelle and Mr B

Thank you for your reply, i will try those exercises out. I have just registered with your website too and will read the download that was sent after registering.

Thanks again


----------



## flytobecat

Suscribing


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Thanks Matt! At work working on my legs now!


----------



## Golden Horse

subscribing


----------



## DutchFeather

Subscribing


----------



## Fiinx

I cant see the video because of my computer. Could you send me a link please? Thank-you!!


----------



## TheEquestrianAthleteCoach

Fiinx said:


> I cant see the video because of my computer. Could you send me a link please? Thank-you!!


Dear Finx

Here you are 




If I can be of any further help please feel free to message me.

Matt
The Equestrian Athlete Coach


----------



## SMCLeenie

Subbing!


----------

